# Paris - Nice (*Spoiler*)



## beastie (1 Mar 2012)

There are some big names, and an interesting parcours. Any one got any predictions ?

I'll say Wiggins for GC to get the ball rolling.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2012)

Tony Martin will be getting fitter. I haven't looked at the route yet - are they doing Ventoux?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2012)

I haven't been following the build-up, but it's a race that I always enjoy and have been looking forward to!


----------



## johnny mcgurk (1 Mar 2012)

No ventoux this year, they skirt round it on stage 6. But it does finish with the classic tt up the col d'eze. 
Sylvester Szmyd to win a stage, remember, you heard it here first.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2012)

johnny mcgurk said:


> Sylvester Szmyd to win a stage,


which one? 

stage profiles here http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/paris-nice-2012


----------



## johnpembo73 (1 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know if this going to be on sky sports or Eurosport?


----------



## NotFabian (1 Mar 2012)

Europsort


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2012)

I have a feeling Sky will roll this one over, because they all seem to have come off the winter on top form, but it won't have anything to do with what happens later in the season.


----------



## johnny mcgurk (1 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> which one?



You're a harsh man raindog but i'll go with stage 6. A few years ago Szmyd and Valverde rode away in the dauphine and szmyd won on Ventoux. Valverde back with some recent form in a new team, similar roads, same result.


----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I have a feeling Sky will roll this one over, because they all seem to have come off the winter on top form, but it won't have anything to do with what happens later in the season.


 
I think you may be right


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2012)

Well, Froome's out for a start
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/531979/froome-to-miss-paris-nice-due-to-illness.html


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2012)

Personally, I hope Nicolas Roche has a good one, having just read his book.


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2012)

So do I, although I've been waiting for him to have a "good one" for about three years now.


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> So do I, although I've been waiting for him to have a "good one" for about three years now.


 So has he!


----------



## Shadow (2 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> So do I, although I've been waiting for him to have a "good one" for about three years now.


I think a whole host of people have been waiting! Has he found a comfortable niche within his team and lacking a little incentive or am I being too harsh? I think a move to new pastures would help.


----------



## iLB (4 Mar 2012)

Fantastic ride from Wiggins in the rain, taking the corners easy and only a second off. Storming.


----------



## PpPete (4 Mar 2012)

Good result for Wiggo: 20 seconds up on Tony Martin.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2012)

Larsson followed by Wiggins then Leipheimer - all only separated by a couple of seconds, so this probably won't make a lot of difference by the end... Martin is still not looking on race form yet.


----------



## raindog (4 Mar 2012)

No, that won't change the big picture.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2012)

Wiggo went well. He's looking good and talking confidently. Given Evans' age, Contador's absence and the Schlecks' inability to time trial he must be fancying his chances in the TdF this year.


----------



## tigger (4 Mar 2012)

Great performance by Wiggins in the rain. I do think Wiggins looks fantastic on a TT bike. His position looks spot on and that pedal stroke is mesmerising.

That performance was a real marker I think... (tempted to end with a gratuitous use of questions marks.)


----------



## doctornige (4 Mar 2012)

Sketchy conditions, but Wiggins still did well. I wonder why Martin was so far off the pace.


----------



## Herzog (4 Mar 2012)

tigger said:


> That performance was a real marker I think... (tempted to end with a gratuitous use of questions marks.)


 
Long way to go until the tour, anything could happen. It's good that he's staying away from the Classics this year, there's little for him to gain there, but a lot for him to lose...


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Mar 2012)

A good performance from Wiggins in the conditions when he got underway. I hope he can also do well for the rest of this race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2012)

Well, unexpectedly for a pretty flat stage, the wind has already caused a significant selection today - with a 21-man lead group containing Wiggins, Leipheimer, Valverde, Rojas, Chavanel and Van Gaderen, but not Larsson or Martin.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2012)

Degenkolb is also in that front group, and by far the strongest sprinter - I am going for the big German for the win if this group stays together, with competition from Boonen. However there are still a few who might try to break the group further towards the end. Wiggins has Thomas with him, which is ideal. But Omega have Chavanel, Boonen and Leipheimer.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2012)

Wow, Wiggins being very clever today - taking the bonus seconds for the intermediate sprint.


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2012)

doctornige said:


> Sketchy conditions, but Wiggins still did well. I wonder why Martin was so far off the pace.


Eurosports said today, he cramped up!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2012)

Boonen takes it - he is definitely on form for the classics if he can hold off a pure sprinter like Degenkolb... more importantly for the overall, Wiggins in the lead now.


----------



## Nearly there (5 Mar 2012)

Slightly off topic but Sky's Alex Dowsett broke his elbow yesterday so looks like he'll be out of action for a few weeks.


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> Wiggo went well. He's looking good and talking confidently. Given Evans' age, Contador's absence and the Schlecks' inability to time trial he must be fancying his chances in the TdF this year.


 
Got to agree with FM's assessment - Sky are in good form as a team but it's far too early to predict how the main players will look by the time the grand tours come around. On the other hand, Wiggins will probably say he's in the same boat and still some way off peak form himself...

Boonen is looking great at the moment. This year's Phil Gilbert perhaps?

d.


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2012)

Fantastic distraction from studying in the library to watch Wiggins in the break today, can't get over how thin the guy is though !


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> Got to agree with FM's assessment - Sky are in good form as a team but it's far too early to predict how the main players will look by the time the grand tours come around. On the other hand, Wiggins will probably say he's in the same boat and still some way off peak form himself...
> 
> Boonen is looking great at the moment. This year's Phil Gilbert perhaps?
> 
> d.


I wasn't actually predicting how the GC contenders will be in July other than saying that the Schlecks can't ITT, Bertie's banned and Cuddles is getting on a bit


----------



## Buddfox (5 Mar 2012)

I know Boonen won the stage (i.e. did the cycling) but I came away with continued respect for Brian Holm. New team, no Cav, but still got the tactics perfect.


----------



## Alan Tullett (5 Mar 2012)

Degenkolb made the same mistake Boonen made in Omloop and went a bit early. Glad Boonen did well though as I had him in my fantasy team to win the stage!


----------



## doctornige (5 Mar 2012)

Alan Tullett said:


> Degenkolb made the same mistake Boonen made in Omloop and went a bit early. Glad Boonen did well though as I had him in my fantasy team to win the stage!



Was he the dude who went ahead into the right-angled left-hander with the helicopter cam on? He properly fluffed that corner. He hadn't even straightened up before the front of the pack reeled him back in.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Mar 2012)

Good to see Boonen get the win and also to see Wiggins in yellow. There is a long season ahead but overall Sky are looking good at the moment, long may it last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> I wasn't actually predicting how the GC contenders will be in July other than saying that the Schlecks can't ITT, Bertie's banned and Cuddles is getting on a bit


 
Of course, but you can't rule out the other contenders - I was thinking of Tony Martin in particular with my comment. Although Wiggo looks well ahead at this early stage, Martin must be in the reckoning this year, especially now he's not riding for Cav and will have a very strong team around him. I suppose the main difference is that Sky appear to be treating Paris-Nice as a race rather than as part of their preparations for other races.

I also think you're being a bit harsh on Cuddles. He's not that old!

Andy's performance in the time trial was truly woeful, even by his standards and even taking into account that it is still early in the season. Maybe he'll aim for the Giro this year instead of the TdF?

d.


----------



## johnny mcgurk (6 Mar 2012)

Am going to suggest Gustav Larssen and Andy Schleck operate a bodyshare. Larssen is probably one of the top 5 TTers around and yet put him on an open ride and he can't get over a speed bump. Andy's got the opposite problem.
Will also be interested to see Brunyeel's reaction to Andy's withdrawal because he's got a touch of the 'thrupenny bits'
I'm guessing he won't be too pleased.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> Of course, but you can't rule out the other contenders - I was thinking of Tony Martin in particular with my comment. Although Wiggo looks well ahead at this early stage, Martin must be in the reckoning this year, especially now he's not riding for Cav and will have a very strong team around him. I suppose the main difference is that Sky appear to be treating Paris-Nice as a race rather than as part of their preparations for other races.
> 
> I also think you're being a bit harsh on Cuddles. He's not that old!
> 
> ...


 

I agree with most of what you say with the exception of Tony Martin. I don't believe he'll be a GT contender without changing his style and body shape.
The field of true contenders is relatively small though even if you can't rule out a left field rider coming through.
I still think that the 2 favourites are Andy Schleck and Cuddles (despite the encroaching years and senility of the wacky Aussie!). Of the rest, I can't see Valverde, Basso, Nibali, Menchov, Gesink or Sanchez being quite good enough but I may well be wrong. I have been many times.
Mollema may go well again though although I'm not sure his TT-ing is great either in a parcours that may favour them.
Just musing really!
(Apologies to any GT favourites I may have omitted!)


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> I agree with most of what you say with the exception of Tony Martin. I don't believe he'll be a GT contender without changing his style and body shape.


 
Interesting thought. Are you thinking of the way he rides up hills? You may be right.




> The field of true contenders is relatively small though even if you can't rule out a left field rider coming through.


 
Yes, completely agree - Wiggo has got to see this year as he best chance he'll ever get at winning the TdF and winning Paris-Nice would be a strong statement of intent. It's a shame Schleck is out now, so we won't get to see them competing directly against each other in the hills (not that there are enough of the kind of hills that would suit Schleck anyway, though stage 5 would have been more interesting with Schleck present).




> Of the rest, I can't see Valverde, Basso, Nibali, Menchov, Gesink or Sanchez being quite good enough but I may well be wrong. I have been many times.
> Mollema may go well again though although I'm not sure his TT-ing is great either in a parcours that may favour them.


 
Nibali and Basso look the strongest of "the rest" to me, but I'm usually wrong (I backed Sanchez for the TdF last year and he wasn't even selected - stupid decision by his team, even though I kind of approve of the reasons). Mollema I like, but you do have to wonder about his TT-ing.





> Just musing really!


 
It's what the internet was made for!

d.


----------



## iLB (6 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> I agree with most of what you say with the exception of Tony Martin. I don't believe he'll be a GT contender without changing his style and body shape.
> /quote]
> 
> Cast your mind back to 2009, I think his second place on Ventoux shows he knows a bit about riding uphill...


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2012)

He didn't look too great on the final climb today.

d.


----------



## iLB (6 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> He didn't look too great on the final climb today.
> 
> d.


 
didn't really look like he was trying either, but point taken


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2012)

I only really caught the end of the stage so I wonder - was he working for Leipheimer? Boonen seemed to be. Might that explain why neither had anything left for the climb?

d.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2012)

I think he's decided that his priorities lie elsewhere these days though is my point iLB


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Mar 2012)

Valverde rode really well today - the win means 10 bonus seconds, which might matter come the final analysis. He is looking very strong at the moment. Wiggins didn't seem too bothered today though, staying well within himself.


----------



## iLB (6 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> I think he's decided that his priorities lie elsewhere these days though is my point iLB


 
why do you think that?


----------



## doctornige (6 Mar 2012)

Can someone remind me who is in yellow after stage 3. I missed the podium. Ta.


----------



## moxey (6 Mar 2012)

That'll be Wiggins. He kept his 6 second lead over Leipheimer


----------



## doctornige (6 Mar 2012)

moxey said:


> That'll be Wiggins. He kept his 6 second lead over Leipheimer



Cool, and thanks.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (6 Mar 2012)

I'm not sure whether the work had already been done but when Movistar moved to the front they brought the time gap down considerably from the 3-man breakaway, very quickly. I remember that within 20km there was still a 3 minute gap or thereabouts. As FM pointed out, Valverde was fantastic from what I saw of the last 50 or so km but his team did a lot of hard work getting him there. Fair play to them and him (and at least this time it _was_ fair play).

I fancy Wiggins to win this, but Omega Pharma-Quick Step look strong too and I doubt we've seen the best of Chavanel yet...


----------



## doctornige (6 Mar 2012)

OPQ do look good, but it's early days. Today, the front was very Sky-ish. Sure, OPQ and Movistar were up front a lot, but the shots down the road alway had a load of black and cyan helmets hugging the corners. I'd put money on Sky for this. As a previous poster said, they seem to be racing rather than preparing, which may take other teams by surprise if only for the first four stages. Wiggins was even taking clear risks in the TT. They want to win it.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2012)

I'm slightly baffled (it's not unheard of) as to why Boonen put in such a big shift on thed early stages of the last big climb. OPQ didn't appear to have a plan thereafter.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Mar 2012)

I don't know either Rich, but perhaps he was trying to move Leipheimer up to take some time out of Wiggins. From what I've read (can't get TV coverage here ATM) Wiggins is riding easily so far and so a shot at the overall is possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111​


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2012)

Leipheimer may be the best placed OPQ rider overall but he doesn't look like a threat. I'd love to see them backing Chavanel. 

Sky didn't seem too bothered by Valverde's brilliant move yesterday but you'd expect them to take a lot more notice if he tries the same again today. As someone already mentioned, those bonus seconds could be crucial in the end.

d.


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2012)

Some lumps in today's stage to Rodez. A break of 3 or 4 to go all the way maybe?


----------



## iLB (7 Mar 2012)

Hoping to see Tommy Voeckler up there today!


----------



## beastie (7 Mar 2012)

iLB said:


> Hoping to see Tommy Voeckler up there today!



Voeckler is very obviously using the race as hard training so far, he has looked to be out of form. 

He will probably put in a 60 kms solo break to he win now...............


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2012)

Well I was right about the break, except it ain't going to go all the way.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2012)

There's quite a few riders merely training in this one - Basso has also gone off the back on a stage you wouldn't normally think of as being too difficult for him.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2012)

What's going on with Basso? Dropped already and it's not even the final climb. Early season or not, that's serious lack of form, surely?

d.


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2012)

It's cold and damp. Italians don't do cold and damp. There's alot of gastro in the peloton too apparently;


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> What's going on with Basso? Dropped already and it's not even the final climb. Early season or not, that's serious lack of form, surely?
> 
> d.


 
See my post just above yours. He's using the race for training for the Giro.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2012)

Well, de Gendt's suicide attack / moment for the sponsors seems to be coming to an end... or is the whole thing just breaking up?


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2012)

Movistar went a bit early there and ran out of riders. Brad done good, considering he seemed to be more or less on his own.


----------



## PpPete (7 Mar 2012)

I think his lead out sacrificed themselves on that roundabout - not wanting to swerve too sharply in front of him they went every which way...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> Movistar went a bit early there and ran out of riders. Brad done good, considering he seemed to be more or less on his own.


 
Hardly - he had practically the whole team with him for most of the race, and Uran made a significant effort to break up the rhythm of other team plans on the final climb. Then he just remained glued to Valverde for the final few hundred metres which seemed to be the plan.


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Hardly - he had practically the whole team with him for most of the race,


I was talking about the last climb, not the whole stage.
He's still looking very confident.

Tomorrow's finish will be another kettle of fish though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> Tomorrow's finish will be another kettle of fish though.


 
Certainly will be! A proper climber's stage with some very steep ramps in places, especially right at the end. We'll certainly see whether Wiggins is more than just looking comfortable, and whether Valverde still has the final punch we saw the other day. There will be attacks galore, I am sure.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He's using the race for training for the Giro.



Sure, but is he where he needs to be at this stage of the season? I suppose it's just Sky being "race ready" that's making it look worse for him than it really is. He's experienced and professional enough to know what he's doing, I guess.

d.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2012)

I was surprised at how easily Basso went out the back too.


----------



## Noodley (7 Mar 2012)

I am just surprised at how deep the knowledge is...


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Mar 2012)

I'm just pleasantly surprised at the form of Wiggins so far and hope that he and the team can keep up the form until the finish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montage (8 Mar 2012)

I'd love to see Uran let loose on something mountainous in the future - considering he was in the top 10 of the tdf until that chest infection hit - didn't he perform well in some of the classics last year?


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> Tomorrow's finish will be another kettle of fish though.


 
Today's stage might just shake things up a bit. There appears to be a sprint on the early part of the final climb, which could be interesting - wonder if Wiggo and/or Valverde will try to pick up a few sneaky bonus seconds there.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2012)

montage said:


> I'd love to see Uran let loose on something mountainous in the future - considering he was in the top 10 of the tdf until that chest infection hit - didn't he perform well in some of the classics last year?


 
The young Colombian, Henao, who Sky signed for this season will be even better than Uran...


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2012)

Anyone fancy Tejay van Garderen to do something special today?

d.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2012)

On FR3 they've just shown Jalabert's famous 14th july win at Mende in 1995. Anyone remember that one?

I think Brad might take a bit of a pounding today, that's a very nasty final climb.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> I think Brad might take a bit of a pounding today, that's a very nasty final climb.


 
Certainly a difficult one to do his even paced reeling in thing on if some serious attacks are launched... but if he's going to have a hope at the GTs he is going to have to master these kinds of climbs.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2012)

I've ridden up the hill they're on now!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2012)

Porte has been doing an amazing job!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2012)

But awesome attack by Westra, Wiggins has to fight back now.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Mar 2012)

Too late !


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2012)

Westra wasn't even heavy breathing. Impressive indeed.


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2012)

Wow, what a finish!

Both Wiggins and Westra must be kicking themselves now - Wiggo for not realising Westra was a threat soon enough, and Westra for easing up near the line.

Looked like Sky got the tactics exactly right, though. Superb job by Porte. Bodes well for the bigger races to come.

d.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2012)

Very impressive control up front from Porte and Brad, and superb win for Westra. Impressive riding all round there - that's a killer climb.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> I've ridden up he hill they're on now!


 
Respectissimo! It looks a complete monster.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Respectissimo! It looks a complete monster.


Not the last one, the one about 8ks before Mende where Veuchelen sprinted for the GPM points. He'll be in the climber's jersey tomorrow.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2012)

Westra is going to be a serious threat on that mountain TT on the last day.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Mar 2012)

...and if you cast your mind back the GC contenders just rode up Ventoux marking each other. Which really peeded off the organisation, as they d billed it as the make or break stage of the tour.
Halfway up those two were pedaling squares.

The only way Martin will be a GT contender is, if they bring in a minium weight limit.

....for riders that is!


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Westra is going to be a serious threat on that mountain TT on the last day.



I don't know anything about Westra but the commentators were saying he's a strong time-triallist, so Sunday's stage could be interesting. But is he really a threat? I mean, it was a brilliant piece of opportunism today, but he won't be able to hide in the shelter of another team on Sunday...

d.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Mar 2012)

A good ride by Wiggins and Sky but as others have said Westra is a real threat now, the next few days will be interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2012)

Slumped over bars after race up tough climb = good (Wiggins) ... 'Shall we do that again chaps?' = Ricco = not good!


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Slumped over bars after race up tough climb = good (Wiggins) ... 'Shall we do that again chaps?' = Ricco = not good!


+1
that's more or less exactly what I thought when I saw that.


----------



## PpPete (9 Mar 2012)

High on adrenalin & endorphins after stage win ? 
Given the number and quality of riders that were dropped on that climb, I'm very suspicious of less natural chemical imbalances. Not saying it was. mind... after all it's early in season and different riders are at different stages in their training, he may just have peaked a bit early but it looked suspicious to me.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2012)

PpPete said:


> High on adrenalin & endorphins after stage win ?


 
I would charitably assume this to be the case. Plus a bit of machismo/bravado - it probably hurt a lot more than he was letting on. And the fact that he'd been keeping his powder dry in the shelter of the peloton for the whole stage, only showing his face in the final kilometre.

Anyway, it's not unheard of for previously "ordinary" riders* to come seemingly from nowhere and pull off wins like that, and you don't have to automatically assume the worst. Just look at Cobo and Froome in last year's Vuelta - what odds would you have got on them for the top two podium places before the race started? I know Cobo has hung around with a few shady characters in the past but that's not evidence of doping.

And don't forget that it's only in the last few years Wiggins has really started to shine - since he was about the same age as Westra is now, funnily enough.

Interestingly, watching the highlights again yesterday evening, earlier in the stage, the commentators picked out several riders in the top ten they thought might be a threat - they mentioned Spilak, Van Garderen, Jeannesson and Kiserlovski but were completely taken by surprise by Westra.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2012)

Westra isn't jut some other rider though... he's a relatively new pro, but a recognized talent - a strong TTer and a decent climber with an improving record . He reminds me of Pinotti in some ways. He might or might not be using artificial aid to get there but he's no more or less suspicious than Sky riders like Froome or Porte.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Westra isn't jut some other rider though...


 
Indeed - I meant to add a footnote to my previous post to that effect. I know little about him but I took it from what the commentators were saying yesterday that he's a highly regarded rising star.

Still not convinced he'll have what it takes to beat Wiggo on Sunday though.

d.


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> I would charitably assume this to be the case. Plus a bit of machismo/bravado - it probably hurt a lot more than he was letting on. And the fact that he'd been keeping his powder dry in the shelter of the peloton for the whole stage, only showing his face in the final kilometre.
> 
> Anyway, it's not unheard of for previously "ordinary" riders* to come seemingly from nowhere and pull off wins like that, and you don't have to automatically assume the worst. Just look at Cobo and Froome in last year's Vuelta - what odds would you have got on them for the top two podium places before the race started? I know Cobo has hung around with a few shady characters in the past but that's not evidence of doping.
> 
> ...


What you say is true but history tells us that scepticism may be unhealthy but is regularly proved correct. Not that I'm pointing the finger at Westra - he's had some decent form in the past couple of years although not on this scale or this terrain. I just wish he'd been breathing heavier like the others but he may just have peaked for this.

I do have serious doubts about Cobo though after his spectacular efforts matching Ricco and Piepoli in that team in yellow a few years ago. Saunier Duval?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2012)

LL Sanchez and Voigt - that's a scary breakaway combo.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2012)

Poor old Jens, it was always going to be LL if it came down to a sprint.

Otherwise nothing changes today...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Mar 2012)

Amazing effort by Voigt. What a character. I also note, he's older than me!

I love it when a breakaway comes together and that was solid today.


----------



## Noodley (9 Mar 2012)

Bloody typical..I had Jens in my fantasy team til today but made a change! Germans! Cannae trust them...

And as for breakaways...get rid of radios!!!!! The "safety" argument is bollocks. Give me Tommy "90% of the peloton hate me" Voeckler" any day!!!!


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2012)

Poor old Jens, would've loved to see him get that one. Is this his last season? Still he's got six kids to keep him busy.


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> Poor old Jens, would've loved to see him get that one. Is this his last season? Still he's got six kids to keep him busy.


 Presumably he didn't suffer from erectile dysfunction then!


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2012)

Noodley said:


> Bloody typical..I had Jens in my fantasy team til today but made a change! Germans! Cannae trust them...
> 
> And as for breakaways...get rid of radios!!!!! The "safety" argument is bollocks. Give me Tommy "90% of the peloton hate me" Voeckler" any day!!!!


 
The UCI are going to cave in on the radios, especially with the threat of the breakaway world series which has them running scared.

So what chances for Wiggins then? If everything stays even in today's stage, can he hold six seconds on an uphill tt. My instincts are swinging like a compass in a metal box on this one but really i think it's too tight, there are people who can take six seconds off him and more, uphill.


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2012)

Basso's poor performance was down to crash injuries.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/basso-out-of-paris-nice


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> Basso's poor performance was down to crash injuries.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/basso-out-of-paris-nice


 
That will hopefully put paid to any any further rumours of my expertise on pro-cycling!


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2012)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2012)

Really top ride by De Gendt today - very well-chosen as he knew that the peloton probably wouldn't chase him down that hard with the crucial hill-climb tomorrow. I feel sorry for Leipheimer though - that police motorcyclist was in a really stupid place - on the road behind a blind corner.


----------



## Nearly there (10 Mar 2012)

Wiggins and Thomas not happy with the breakaway they said it wasnt good sportmanship


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Wiggins and Thomas not happy with the breakaway they said it wasnt good sportmanship


 
Do you have a link to that report?


----------



## beastie (11 Mar 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Wiggins and Thomas not happy with the breakaway they said it wasnt good sportmanship


 why not?

I don't know why Leipheimer et al struggled to close the gap on the Movistar led peloton, which was going fast but not exactly full beans. The popo biker was in a bad spot after the Lampre(?) rider crashed. I reckon the Levi wasn't gonna make that bend anyway, he is a rubbish descender.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2012)

beastie said:


> I don't know why Leipheimer et al struggled to close the gap on the Movistar led peloton


 
He crashed _three times_ today and none of them were really his fault.


----------



## beastie (11 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He crashed _three times_ today and none of them were really his fault.


 hmm yes I didn't know about the first one until I read the report in CN. Can Wiggins take the GC do you think?


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Wiggins and Thomas not happy with the breakaway they said it wasnt good sportmanship


Jalabert said of the Movistar attack 'this kind of thing happens, but when it does it's not very elegant'
I'm not particularly a fan of Levi, but you had to feel for the guy.

Very classy ride from de Gendt.

Taaramae crossed the line almost unnoticed a few minutes behind de Gendt, and he'd crashed too - got all the skin ripped off his right knee. It's a tough job bike racing.


----------



## Nearly there (11 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> Do you have a link to that report?


They tweeted It


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2012)

Levi descended like a man who'd lost his bottle after the crash. At his age you realise you no longer have the immortality felt by the youth - I passed that point many years ago


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2012)

agree rich - he seemed really gripped-up and stressed for the rest of the stage.

Big day on the Col d'Eze today. Programme just started here.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2012)

Westra quicker by 2 seconds at the intermediate


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2012)

Phew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PpPete (11 Mar 2012)

Result !


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

When was the last time a Brit won Paris-Nice?

(Buggers off to Google)


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

Tom Simpson 1967


Blimey...


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2012)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2012)

The commentators were trying to build it up, but Wiggins looked so smooth and controlled throughout. Westra gave everything though.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2012)

No interview with Wiggo sadly.


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2012)

we had one here rich, and he speaks pretty good French.

Well done Brad, it almost doesn't matter if we lose against France this afternoon now.


----------



## Rob500 (11 Mar 2012)

Great result.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2012)

raindog said:


> we had one here rich, and he speaks pretty good French.
> 
> Well done Brad, it almost doesn't matter if we lose against France this afternoon now.


 Did he imply that he had it under control, rd?


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> Did he imply that he had it under control, rd?


Don't think so - he was very modest, but I didn't hang on every word as we've got guests and I'm now too pissed and happy to care.......


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2012)

That was a great result. Wiggins has turned himself from a trackie into one of the sports top roadmen in a few short years.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2012)

Superb ride by Westra but I don't think the result was ever really in doubt, was it? Wiggo is definitely looking the part now.

d.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2012)

I enjoyed that, despite the massive spoiler by Eurosport when I watched the replay of Tirreno-Adriatico first.


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Mar 2012)

A great win for Wiggins, he's certainly in good shape now and it bodes well for the TdF. it would be terrific if he can carry this fitness into the Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> No interview with Wiggo sadly.


http://link.brightcove.com/services...YDLGSh2yu4XruBQh1N8XmHpc9&bctid=1501270580001
sky sports interview


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> sky sports interview


 Thanks


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Mar 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blo...ce-tour-de-france-bradley-wiggins?INTCMP=SRCH - whether or not one agrees with him is another matter


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Mar 2012)

Wiggins has a chance of winning the tour, but not at short odds. It would need to be a strong defensive performance, protecting time he gained against the watch ala Indurain. He hasn't got the ability to mount a destructive attack in the mountains.


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blo...ce-tour-de-france-bradley-wiggins?INTCMP=SRCH - whether or not one agrees with him is another matter


 
Having the physical ability is not the only part and if he believes and he does, then that's going to help. It's also going to help if others believe as well, psychological edge, maybe.


----------

